# Dish says it won't activate a DVR625



## arizman2

Greetings !

I have a purchased DVR625 that has run flawlessly for years. A few years ago, I purchased a new VIP722 and put it in the closet because I did not have a HD tv.

Recently, I purchased a Samsung HDTV so decided to install my VIP722 and dish came out and installed a black dish on my rooftop, we activated the VIP722.

Now I have the DVR625 and decided it would be nice to activate it and put it in my spare bedroom for company to use (the second tv spot on the 722 is used in our master bedroom)

So, since I do not know what is required to run a new wire from my new black DP pro on the roof to the 722, I get on the DISH website and use the chat feature to find out.

The representative tells me that I cannot activate the DVR625 because dish has launched a new satellite and there is no more SD programming. LOL

I know this is baloney so I call DISH on my cell phone and the rep tells me that I cannot activate the DVR625 because it is outdated equipment. I tell him I was just using it two weeks ago and he counters that once deactivated, old equipment cannot be re-activated. I ask to talk to a tech person.

Transferred to the Tech person, I tell him the stories I have been given by two other Dish reps and he says I can re-activate it. Apparently, Dish does not want people to use DVR625 receivers and try to discourage it with misinformation.

So, now that I know I can use my DVR625 for company in the spare bedroom, I wonder if anyone knows what is required to wire it to my new black "HD" dish on the roof. I don't know what model dish this is but it is slightly oval and a little bigger than the 500 it replaced. I am in Mesa arizona and the black dish I have gets 110, 119 and 128 (IIRC the dvr625 only got 119 and 119).

Will I need any new equipment other than running a coax from the spare bedroom to the dish on the roof and connecting it somehow (a splitter of some sort?)

Also, is a dish 1000.4 western arc dish better than the one I have? I am getting some random *pixelation on local channels and if i can purchase a better dish i will.*

Thanks

Paul


----------



## inkahauts

Why not have dish fix that?


----------



## arizman2

inkahauts said:


> Why not have dish fix that?


Because when I talked to the rep, she said that I had to give her an error code. I told her there is no error code so she said to unplug the receiver and plug it back in and that would fix it. I told her that would not fix it so she said call back when I am experiencing the pixilation. I told her it was random but she insisted she could do nothing unless the problem was active when I talked to them. As for running the wire to the dish, I want to do it myself.


----------



## inkahauts

So next time call in and say it's happening now even if it's not happening right then. I'm not generally for fibbing but working the system to get what is right has to be done sometimes.


----------



## James Long

arizman2 said:


> ... I call DISH on my cell phone and the rep tells me that I cannot activate the DVR625 because it is outdated equipment. I tell him I was just using it two weeks ago and he counters that once deactivated, old equipment cannot be re-activated.


And that would be the "correct" answer.



arizman2 said:


> I ask to talk to a tech person.
> 
> Transferred to the Tech person, I tell him the stories I have been given by two other Dish reps and he says I can re-activate it. Apparently, Dish does not want people to use DVR625 receivers and try to discourage it with misinformation.


You still may not be able to get it activated. Technically it still works. The 625 was *not* one of the receivers made obsolete by last year's changes to the Western Arc satellites (converting transponders to 8PSK). But even after you get a signal to the receiver it could be a challenge to get it added.

Getting it connected ... what can you tell us about your wiring? Do you have cables running directly from the dish to each receiver or is there a switch between the dish and your receivers? Is the 722 your only active receiver?


----------



## arizman2

James Long said:


> And that would be the "correct" answer.
> 
> You still may not be able to get it activated. Technically it still works. The 625 was *not* one of the receivers made obsolete by last year's changes to the Western Arc satellites (converting transponders to 8PSK). But even after you get a signal to the receiver it could be a challenge to get it added.
> 
> Getting it connected ... what can you tell us about your wiring? Do you have cables running directly from the dish to each receiver or is there a switch between the dish and your receivers? Is the 722 your only active receiver?


The Dvr625 was working great a week and a half ago (at the time I installed the Vip722.) so it would seem that it should still work if reconnected / reactivated.

Otherwise, as for the wiring, the new 722 is connected to the same wire that the 625 was connected to.

There is one cable running out of the arm on the new black HD dish on the roof; this single cable runs to the living room where the 722 is located.

What I want to do is run a cable from the spare bedroom up to the dish on the roof and connect it.

When I look at the configuration on the roof, I don't see anything but a single wire coming out of the arm leading to the thing on the end that has three knobs on it.

Hopefully there is a way to connect a new cable run from the bedroom up to that dish and connect it somehow so that the DVR625 will see the 110 and 119 sats (which I am pretty sure is what the 625 was looking with the old 500 dish.)

Thanks


----------



## James Long

arizman2 said:


> What I want to do is run a cable from the spare bedroom up to the dish on the roof and connect it.


That should work. The LNB on your dish has more than one output. The first is connected to the cable to your 722. The second would be open for you to run your own cable to the 625 in the new location.

You should be able to run a check switch on the 625 ... it will find the new LNB and change its configuration to match.

Good luck getting past the red tape.


----------



## tecnicoloco

Needs to run a new RG-6 cable to the 625dvr and at the receiver needs a dpp separator to connect a single line into the lnb1 and lnb2 input


----------



## RBA

Run a check switch to be sure the new black dish isn't aimed at Eastern Arc


----------



## scooper

Eastern Arc In AZ ? Are you kidding ? 61.5 is going to be RATHER low in the sky for that to work (15-20 degrees elevation I'd guess)

OP - if you look at the Dish LNB configuration , it should say 110/119/129 for western Arc. It is theroritcally possible to connect your 625 to the same dish (different output) and it should work. However, as James pointed out- you're now an HD customer, so Dish may not allow you to do that. You could get another 722 and put it in the location where you were going to put the 625, along with the DPP seperator. There are SD as well as HD outputs on TV1, so it would be a plug in replacement.


----------



## James Long

scooper said:


> Eastern Arc In AZ ? Are you kidding ? 61.5 is going to be RATHER low in the sky for that to work (15-20 degrees elevation I'd guess)


None of the Arizona locals are on Eastern Arc, but there are spotbeams available for Arizona and 61.5 has been received as far west as California. (I would not consider Eastern Arc to be a normal install since the locals are Western Arc only.)


----------



## scooper

James Long said:


> None of the Arizona locals are on Eastern Arc, but there are spotbeams available for Arizona and 61.5 has been received as far west as California. (I would not consider Eastern Arc to be a normal install since the locals are Western Arc only.)


I am NOT disagreeing with you James, I was just pointing out how inane that response was...


----------



## RBA

scooper said:


> I am NOT disagreeing with you James, I was just pointing out how inane that response was...


The 625 does not work on Eastern Arc and Eastern Arc is possible as far west as CA so it really isn't inane just not an expectation.


----------

